
QMK Firmware – An open source firmware for AVR and ARM based keyboards - lelf
https://qmk.fm/
======
adamfeldman
See also
[https://github.com/keyboardio/Kaleidoscope](https://github.com/keyboardio/Kaleidoscope)

